# Are there any cubers who are also anime fans?



## 4Chan (Sep 4, 2009)

Any cubers out there like to watch japanese cartoons? 
Apart from cubing, thats what i spend my time on, shameful really. 

I think i can assume Jon Choi (exocorsair) is one.
Since his avatar on twistypuzzles was Lelouch, and the music on his videos.

I was curious, because theres going to be a pretty big anime convention (as well as dragoncon) minutes from my college campus.


----------



## phases (Sep 4, 2009)

We have a fair amount of anime, much that isn't even opened. Don't ask why - We love it, and hang onto it (and get it as gifts), but don't watch it.


----------



## brunson (Sep 4, 2009)

I've a bit in the past, Robotech (I think I'm being uncool by not calling it Macross) and some other pretty mainstream stuff: Sailor Moon, etc. I watched some hetai in college, not a huge fan.

My neighbor just lent us a stack of Hayao Miyazaki movies. I'd seen Princess Mononoke before, but I was amazed how my kids (2 and 4) were completely enthralled with My Neighbor Totoro. I would have bet money they'd get bored with all the quiet slow parts, but they couldn't take their eyes off it. I enjoyed it with them. 

After that my wife and I watched Howl's Moving Castle, which was interesting, if long and confusing. Seriously, Japanese attitudes towards women and ideas about acceptable behavior of men is something I have a hard time wrapping my head around. The cultural differences run very deep. 

Other than that, there's no doubt that Miyazaki is a genius, I really like his work and I'm looking forward to watching more.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 4, 2009)

Aaaahh!~
I love the music from Miyazaki's animes!

The animes themselves are beautiful, but i just love the music. (its by Joe Hisaishi?)

Wow, Brunson, you just became a lot cooler in my opinion~ 

Also, I think calling it Robotech is okay, although, the /a/nime board i sometimes frequent, calls the series Macross.


----------



## ThatGuy (Sep 4, 2009)

Anime not so much, I don't really have the time. Definitely manga though. Anime movies I do have the time for. Miyazaki is *amazing*. (Ponyo is his newest) 
I'm following the big 3 and have read: Black Cat (awesome), Nana (amazingly enough), 666 Satan, Detective Conan, D. Gray Man, Bakuman, History's Strongest, Fairy Tail, Rave Master, and...I can't recall the rest. 
Right now I'm reading Ruroni Kenshin, which is *amazing* also.


----------



## vvtopkar (Sep 4, 2009)

I love FMA, and I used to watch Inuyasha.

And I will eternally be a Dragonball Z fan


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 4, 2009)

vvtopkar said:


> I love FMA, and I used to watch Inuyasha.
> 
> And I will eternally be a *Dragonball Z* fan



ohh the memories...


----------



## Logan (Sep 4, 2009)

Lorenzo said:


> vvtopkar said:
> 
> 
> > I love FMA, and I used to watch Inuyasha.
> ...



IT'S OVER 9000!!!!11ONE


----------



## DavidSanders (Sep 4, 2009)

The convention is in Georgia right? I might go, I myself am a manga/anime fan. I mainly read Naruto, One Piece, Death Note, and a few others which I can not remember.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 4, 2009)

I used to watch a fair number of anime shows when I was a bit younger.

My favourite animes back then were:

Dragonball Z (martial arts / adventure / comedy),
Outlaw Star (space / sci-fi / adventure / mecha / comedy) and 
Tenchi Muyo/Universe (space / sci-fi / adventure / drama / comedy).

I watched some of Cowboy Bebop which is apparently quite good but I never really liked it at all. Big O was ok, the music is sorta nice.


Since I got my laptop about a year ago, I started watching some anime again. Ones which I particularly like are:

The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya (school / mystery / sci-fi / comedy),
Natsume Yuujinchou (supernatural / fantasy / drama / comedy) and
Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei (school / comedy).

I think that the second series of these animes aren't as good as the first series. I used to like watching Death Note but I accidentally found out about ending and lost interest in watching the rest of the series 

Right now, I'm planning on watching the Kara no Kyoukai movies and Ergo Proxy at the moment.


I'm also a huge anime music fan  I feel that for some reason, anime music is superior to any other genres of music I've ever listened to. Perhaps the way they structure their songs are different or something... My favourite song is probably "God Knows" from The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya. Other songs which I like are: "Allegro Cantabile" from Nodame Cantabile and "Puzzle" from Welcome to the N. H. K. Below is link to the full version of God Knows which I think is one of the best songs ever created (even though I hardly understand any of the lyrics ).






Lyrics:

Romaji:

kawaita kokoro de kakenukeru
gomen ne nanimo dekinakute
itami wo wakachiau koto sae
anata wa yurushite kurenai

mukuni ikiru tame furimukazu
senaka mukete satte shimau
on the lonely rail

watashi tsuite iku yo
donna tsurai sekai no yami no naka de sae
kitto anata wa kagayaite
koeru mirai no hate
yowasa yue ni tamashii kowasarenu you ni
my way kasanaru yo ima
futari ni God bless...

todokete atsuku naru omoi wa
genjitsu tokashite samayou
aitai kimochi ni riyuu wa nai
anata e afuredasu Lovin' you

semete utsukushii yume dake wo
egaki nagara oikakeyou
for your lonely heart

yamete uso wa anata rashiku nai yo
me wo mite korekara no koto wo hanasou
watashi kakugo shiteru
kurai mirai datte
tsuyoku natte unmei kaerareru kamo ne
my wish kanaetai no ni
subete wa God knows...

anata ga ite watashi ga ite
hoka no hito wa kieta shimatta
awai yume no utsukushisa wo egaki nagara
kizuato nazoru

dakara watashi tsuite iku yo
donna tsurai sekai no yami no naka de sae
kitto anata wa kagayaite
koeru mirai no hate
yowasa yue ni tamashii kowasareru you ni
my way kasanaru yo
ima futari ni God bless...


English:

I run with a parched heart
Sorry, I couldn’t do anything
You won’t even let me
Share pain together with you

To live purely, I turn my back
Without looking back and leave
on the lonely rail

I’ll follow you
No matter how bitter it is, even within the darkness of the world
Surely, you’re shining
I’ll overcome the limit of the future
So that my soul won’t be destroyed due to my weaknesses
my ways will overlap
Now, God bless us two…

Thoughts that grow hot when delivered
Melt into reality and wander
There’s no reason to my feeling like seeing you
It overflows to you, Lovin’ you

At the very least, while I only draw
A beautiful dream, I’ll chase you
for your lonely heart

Stop it, telling lies isn’t like you
Look at my eyes and let’s talk about things from now on
I’m ready
Even in a dark future
I’ll become strong and my destiny just might be changeable
Even though I want to fulfill my wish
God knows everything…

You exist, I exist
And other people disappeared
While I draw the beauty of a faint dream
I trace my scars

So I’ll follow you
No matter how bitter it is, even within the darkness of the world
Surely, you’re shining
I’ll overcome the limit of the future
So that my soul won’t be broken due to my weaknesses
my way will overlap
Now, God bless us two…


----------



## DavidSanders (Sep 4, 2009)

All I can say to that song is - WOAH! 
I guess I am saying more now, that was really good.


----------



## phases (Sep 4, 2009)

The Fushigi Yugi series is what my wife and I watched together when we first got married, loved it. That's what got us into it.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah. I've been watching Nodame Cantabile (about classical music and stuff, piano and anime come together ) lately. (and you can guess what else I'm watching by looking at my avatar) The second season's opening is just stolen from Rachmaninoff's 2nd Piano Concerto 
The weird thing about this anime is that they can just say "Ok, we'll do Rach 2 tomorrow", go home, study and a week later they're practicing... And how can a person learn and play Transcendental No.4 (Liszt) Mazeppa by just hearing it, once!?! Nonsense.

I was watching Haruhi Suzumiya too but after that 8 episode repeat, it got so boring. The songs are good though. The OP and ED were stuck in my head while I was having my finals. It was terrible 

Also: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7561

My favorites:
Bleach (anime/manga)
Love Hina (anime/manga)
Death Note (anime)
Nodame Cantabile (anime, [its funny how a musical theme can be applied to a manga])
Ghost In The Shell (anime)
Howl's Moving Castle (anime)

Childhood favorites: 
Captain Tsubasa (in Turkey, you can't not know him )
Pokemon
Beyblade
Card Captor Sakura



Robert-Y said:


> I think that the second series of these animes aren't as good as the first series. I used to like watching Death Note but I accidentally found out about ending and lost interest in watching the rest of the series



They just couldn't do a worse ending could they...


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 4, 2009)

manga fan


----------



## Berry (Sep 4, 2009)

I just finished the death note series, and its one of my favorites now.


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Sep 4, 2009)

i really love death note, yes i think really love it and his music






i also like mangas like naruto and one piece


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 4, 2009)

Haha, im watching suzumiya haruhi as well. First season was cool, the eight episode repeat annoyed me after the 5th one, so i skipped to episode nine.


----------



## DcF1337 (Sep 4, 2009)

I used to watch Cardcaptor Sakura when I was really, really young, and my love for Sakura made me watch Tsubasa as well, which was quite a disappointment. 
I love Death Note too, but have only watched the movies and read the manga. No anime.
Other than that I try to avoid anime as much as possible, because I don't want to get addicted and carried away.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 4, 2009)

Dragonball is all I've ever REALLY watched as far as anime goes, and Pokemon, if one would count that. 
Then again, I don't really watch TV now, so...


----------



## tanapak1 (Sep 4, 2009)

I Love Anime To!!

I Like Initial D!


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 4, 2009)

Anime takes too long, I stick to manga. The only anime I've finished are Ouran High School Host Club (Hilarious!) and Code Geass.

I've read:
Death Note 
Detective Conan, I guess a lot of people here like this, like pcharles and Harris Chan
Eyeshield 21 (the only sports manga I've read)
Mirai Nikki
Monster (the best I've read so far)
20th Century Boys
21st Century Boys
Pluto
Liar Game
Bakuman (not Bakugan)
Defense Devil 
Ane Doki (hilarious)
Parasyte


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh my god, i love code geass!~


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 4, 2009)

lol i like bleach and naruto(manga dont really watch the anime)
and the getbackers 

yes DBZ is still the best show ever xD


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 4, 2009)

I've watched bits and bobs. I'm definitely going to watch Death Note now considering how much you lot have been raving about it, but was already planning to anyway  I recommend Monster, which is also a mystery/thriller anime.


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 4, 2009)

I used to be a big fan.

DB, DBZ, One Piece and stuff like that.

and I like Miyazaki's films and Hisaishi's soundtracks 

plus I have quite a few DB books at home and besides a lot of movies, I watched/read Hotaru no haka and Hadashi no gen.

So I'm quite a occasional anime lover.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 4, 2009)

oh yea deathnotes amazing.

haha sin-h i canread that..


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 4, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> Anime takes too long, I stick to manga. The only anime I've finished are Ouran High School Host Club (Hilarious!) and Code Geass.
> 
> I've read:
> Death Note
> ...



i could be wrog but im pretty sure its called case closed


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 4, 2009)

I love all animes. I'm watch/read/listen to anything anime


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 4, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> edd5190 said:
> 
> 
> > Anime takes too long, I stick to manga. The only anime I've finished are Ouran High School Host Club (Hilarious!) and Code Geass.
> ...



You're correct, but that thing is almost as old as me... I used to watch a detective anime when I was a kid, it might be this one.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 4, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > edd5190 said:
> ...




It goes by both names.
Neither of you are wrong, and you are both correct.


----------



## edd5190 (Sep 4, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> edd5190;233630[B said:
> 
> 
> > Detective Conan, I guess a lot of people here like this, like pcharles and [/B]Harris Chan
> ...



It's called Case Closed

...in America! (For all you Yu-Gi-Oh! Abridged Series fans )

It's Case Closed in America but I think everywhere else it's something along the lines of "Detective Conan." I prefer calling it the latter because you can abbreviate it to "Conan" if you want and because it's the original name.



Cubes=Life said:


> Oh my god, i love code geass!~


Who doesn't?


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 4, 2009)

Haha, Yugioh abridged was funny.

Also, Ouran was greattt!


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 4, 2009)

I like Naruto (and Shippuuden), Bleach, Death Note, Rurouni Kenshin, Tegami Bachi (Letter Bee), Hikaru no Go, and Prince of Tennis. 

Anyone here can't stand Bobobo-bo-bobo-bo. (sp?)


----------



## elcarc (Sep 5, 2009)

anime ftw


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Sep 5, 2009)

Watched/read so many series over the years(at least 100 different series) but FMA remain my favorite of all time.

Started with watching naruto (which is really crap now/ kind of picking up but still...I just watch it because I HAVE to finish what I start unless its REALLY crap)

Oh and Manga > Anime *This is a *FACT** In most cases


----------



## piemaster (Sep 5, 2009)

Let's see, Case Closed, Dragon ball, Dragon ball Z, Onepiece, Inuyasha, Prince of tennis, Naruto, Whistle, and Bleach.  I'd have to say that my faves are bleach and Case Closed.


----------



## Zarxrax (Sep 5, 2009)

I used to be a HUGE anime fan... but now, not so much. I mean, I'll always be a fan at heart, but for the past few years I haven't really had much interest and haven't hardly watched anything.

Though, I'm an anime music video creator and am still quite active in that community. Even if I don't watch the anime featured in the videos, I'll always love cool music videos.

And just yesterday, I returned home from a 2 week trip to Japan. It was awesome, to say the least. Maybe even rejuvenated my interest in anime a bit ;p
I went to an awesome concert called Animelo Summer Live, which lasted for like 6 hours. (i didn't go to the 2nd day of the concert though, had other sightseeing to do)

I might be going to Anime Weekend Atlanta in a few weeks, cause I usually go there to hang out with AMV friends. Not certain if I'll make it though, this year.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh em gee.

IM GOING TO ANIME WEEKEND ATLANTA.

Dragoncon was today, and i met Yoko and Kamina cosplayers from Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann on the public transit.


----------



## coacice (Sep 5, 2009)

Yup i'm also into animes Bleach,Naruto,Death Note,Code Geass, D grayman


----------



## Tortin (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm an anime fan, but I prefer manga. Some of my favourites are Detective Conan, Fairy Tail, One Peace, Bleach, Prince of Tennis, Dragon Ball Z (I think this is the only one that I actually prefer as an anime) and Naruto. Death Note is good as well, but the ending kinda...sucked. Hard.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 5, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> ...in America! (For all you Yu-Gi-Oh! Abridged Series fans )


shut up Mokuba


----------



## Rikane (Sep 5, 2009)

Uh.
Clannad
Suzumiya Haruhi (Naff to endless 8 though.)
K-ON! (rawked my sawks)
Top three favourite I guess. I recently got into Katekyo Hitman Reborn!, quite good actually.


----------



## iamwilliam (Sep 5, 2009)

dont watch too much anime but i do read manga
i used to watch lots of dragon ball
read and watch naruto
but thats preety much it
oh and lots of pokemon and yugioh


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 5, 2009)

I love death note,DMC and cyborg 009


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 5, 2009)

oh and never forget Samurai Champloo 

so I will also give Death Note a shot. you all seem to love it


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 5, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> oh and never forget Samurai Champloo
> 
> so I will also give Death Note a shot. you all seem to love it



Death Note is awesome, but don't watch the 37th episode.


----------



## Dodekas (Sep 5, 2009)

I've watched DB,DBZ,DBGT, and Death Note and now i'am watching FullMetal Alchemist


----------



## Edward (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok so liek, umm yeah, umm, hi, i uhh, want to post this because umm, liek, ya so umm



Spoiler









The little thing on the bottom has been fix'd


----------



## riffz (Apr 26, 2010)

The only one I've ever watched in its entirety was Full Metal Alchemist, but I used to watch Dragonball Z all the time when I was much younger.


----------



## hellboy17291 (Apr 26, 2010)

Do watch some amount of anime/cartoons and also follow some manga..
Animes -
DBZ
DBGT
Inuyasha
Fullmetal Alchemist
Naruto
Naruto Shippuden
Bleach
Deathnote
Berserk

+ cartoons - watchin old ones like centurions,swat kats,johny quest

Manga - Naruto , Bleach, Fullmetal alchemist..

Thinking of what more to see and read..lol


----------



## Crosshash (Apr 27, 2010)

I've watched far too much anime to list them all.

My favourites:

- Gambling Apocalypse Kaiji
- Gurren Lagann
- Outlaw Star
- Hajime No Ippo (!!!)
- Full Metal Alchemist
- Code Geass

so many more great series but I'm too tired to list the rest of my favourites - you get the idea


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 28, 2010)

Here's my list: http://myanimelist.net/animelist/ExoCorsair


----------



## Edward (Apr 28, 2010)

ExoCorsair said:


> Here's my list: http://myanimelist.net/animelist/ExoCorsair



Garr, hurry and watch Toradora! omg. Epic list btw.


----------



## denhil3 (Apr 28, 2010)

well, before i'd started to like the rubik's cube i used to be naruto fan. MY favourite character was kakashi and sasuke


----------



## maggot (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm probably the biggest otaku on speedsolving lol


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 28, 2010)

Edward said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my list: http://myanimelist.net/animelist/ExoCorsair
> ...



I'm way behind anyway. I've also received tons of complaints about being too generous with my grading.


----------



## Edward (Apr 28, 2010)

maggot said:


> I'm probably the biggest otaku on speedsolving lol



Prove it pls.


----------



## r_517 (Apr 28, 2010)

Conan, Pokemon, Doraemon have watched them for more than a decade

also love Japanese SFXs like Ultraman, Kamen Rider, Super Sentai (Power Rangers in US)


----------



## Crosshash (Apr 29, 2010)

maggot said:


> I'm probably the biggest otaku on speedsolving lol



Not something you should boast about brah.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh wow, mister Jonathan Choi is back?

Also, your power level is higher than mine. 0:
Am envious.


Also, I saw Kaiji was mentioned.
The live action was soo good in my opinion.


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 29, 2010)

I used to watch quite some, but now I only watch Bleach every week. Other than that here are my childhood's animes:  (I didn't really know what an anime was back then)

-Captain Tsubasa
-Pokemon
-Beyblade
-Card Captor Sakura


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Apr 30, 2010)

i watch naruto. but that's it...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 30, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Also, your power level is higher than mine. 0:
> Am envious.




Power level? Where? Is it over 9000?


----------



## guinepigs rock (Aug 17, 2011)

I like haiyo miyazaki


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 17, 2011)

Naruto all the way!


----------



## JyH (Aug 17, 2011)

I watch too much One Piece.


----------



## themickeynick (Aug 17, 2011)

Blargh i watch any anime that has an interesting name or interesting review


----------



## Speedcubesusa21 (Aug 17, 2011)

I love Dragon ball Z a ton. But I hate when I mention somebody says ITS OVER 9000. It gets so annoying


----------



## choza244 (Aug 17, 2011)

Anyone watching Steins;Gate?


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't even have to read any replies to know that.... yes, I'm sure most cubers are anime fans


----------



## Olji (Aug 17, 2011)

choza244 said:


> Anyone watching Steins;Gate?


 
Sadly no, planning on playing the VN someday though, Chaos;Head series was inferior to the game, so I want to play Steins;Gate for the possibility for the same thing.

Anyone else who have seen RideBack?


----------



## Escher (Aug 17, 2011)

Evangelion & Elfen Lied are my favourites so far, Ghost in the Shell was pretty decent too.

I've seen Appleseed, which I didn't really rate, and some of Death Note, though I watched the live action films first so I kinda have no 'reason' to drive through the rest of it. I plan to watch a couple recommended to me like FMA/Brotherhood and Wolf's Rain.

Never plan on watching Bleach/Naruto, the fans are too irritating. 

Also almost any Studio Ghibli is <3


----------



## Talon2461 (Aug 17, 2011)

Bleach
Naruto
Clannad
Deathnote
Angel Beats
(Loads of others that i can't remember)


----------



## JyH (Aug 17, 2011)

Best character ever.


----------



## Nezhmetdinov (Aug 17, 2011)

JyH said:


> Best character ever.



hehe, Carue!

My avatar is from One Piece.


----------



## JyH (Aug 17, 2011)

Nezhmetdinov said:


> hehe, Carue!
> 
> My avatar is from One Piece.


 
Awesome!
I'm only at episode 117, so the options for favorite characters is still limited, but he's definitely my favorite so far.
Also, I'm not sure what your avatar is YET. Don't spoil it for me.


----------



## whitejustice93 (Aug 17, 2011)

I love:
Hikaru no go
ALL Digimon series
Avatar
Crush gear
Yu yu hakusho
Samurai X
love it since i'm a kid


----------



## JyH (Aug 17, 2011)

whitejustice93 said:


> I love:
> Hikaru no go
> ALL Digimon series
> Avatar
> ...


 
Um...WTF WCA PROFILE


----------



## Nezhmetdinov (Aug 17, 2011)

JyH said:


> Awesome!
> I'm only at episode 117, so the options for favorite characters is still limited, but he's definitely my favorite so far.
> Also, I'm not sure what your avatar is YET. Don't spoil it for me.


 
I was careful to not say anything. Anime should look the same but mine is taken from the manga.

I'm up to date with the manga. I miss being way behind, watching many eps at a time.

Also like:
Hikaru no Go
Cromartie High School
Rurouni Kenshin
Azumanga Daioh
Shion no O
DB + DBZ
Akagi

Sure I've forgotten some.


----------



## whitejustice93 (Aug 17, 2011)

JyH said:


> Um...WTF WCA PROFILE



what's wrong? :S


----------



## JyH (Aug 17, 2011)

whitejustice93 said:


> what's wrong? :S


 
It's just...Michael.
That's so cool.


----------



## whitejustice93 (Aug 17, 2011)

JyH said:


> It's just...Michael.
> That's so cool.


 
Oh you mean my name? hahaha yeah that's my name


----------



## JyH (Aug 17, 2011)

whitejustice93 said:


> Oh you mean my name? hahaha yeah that's my name


 
No, I mean...Where's your last name? :confused:


----------



## whitejustice93 (Aug 18, 2011)

i don't have last name.. it's just Michael


----------

